# Our First Labels



## Poacher (Feb 13, 2008)

Here they are. They aren't as good as I had hoped but just learning Photoshop. So will get better later.


----------



## Tomy (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great to me, as sometimes less isbetter and in this case I beleive it applys. Tomy



*Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## kaluba (Feb 13, 2008)

Id drink that bottle. It has a pop-culture look to it. Very nice


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 13, 2008)

Ilike it!! Very simple and sophisticated.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice! I like the font on 54th st winery. hows the wine?*Edited by: mississippi mud *


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 13, 2008)

fletch,
I think your label is just GREAT!!! I really like your color combinations.


Ramona


----------



## Poacher (Feb 13, 2008)

mississippi mud said:


> Very nice! I like the font on 54th st winery. hows the wine?




The wine is coming along very well. We just racked for the 2nd time and hoping to bottle it up in a week or 2. Wife is really getting anxious about it. She wants to bottle this weekend. So I'm having to fight her off right now. Will post some pics of it later on this evening.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 13, 2008)

I love your label. It has that sophisticated simplicity to it.


Tell your wife to be patient - it is a virtue of every winemaker.
If you can't convince her of that, show her this post
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=5215
Explain to her that if you rush the process you will get sediment or worse, the floaties like dcrnbrd did!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2008)

Great label!


----------



## Poacher (Feb 13, 2008)

appleman said:


> I love your label. It has that sophisticated simplicity to it.




*Yeah that is what we were going for. Simple but nice looking, good clean lines. We will be using this label for moat all the wines just changing the fruit to match, also the background color of the 54th St. Part. *
*I want to put my great dane on one but can't really think of good name for it. I don't want anything like "Big Dog" or anything like that. I'm tryin to make wine not 20/20. Even though I have drank enough of that in the past. So any ideas would be awsome. His name is Kizer if that helps any.**Edited by: bfletch13 *


----------



## moose (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice, we like it!


----------



## rem1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## pelican (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks good - like the wine can speak for itself, just needs the introduction. Love the little peach in the corner!


----------



## Poacher (Feb 13, 2008)

pelican said:


> Looks good - like the wine can speak for itself, just needs the introduction. Love the little peach in the corner!


I drew that myself on paintshop. Was pretty proud of it myself. Thanks for all the nice words.


----------



## Poacher (Feb 13, 2008)

Here us my idea for a label with my dog in it. I know its not that original but its the best I got right now. 








Or this one. 








I think the second is the best.*Edited by: bfletch13 *


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 14, 2008)

I know he is probably a big puppy but that dog looks intimidating.Let him keep guard over that brew of yours.I like the 1st one .


----------



## Bert (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice looking labels, but I would vote for the first one too...


----------

